# Rooted Phone no Prob but noticed some minor Glitches



## alfalfa (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey Guys Real new to this but I love the Strat and had no problem rooting, but found that ever since the root it will randomly power down during use (not often but so far a couple times) also I'm noticing the battery doesnt last as long as before the root. I love the changes and look forward to another rom (get rid of touchwiz). Would love to see CM7 or CM9 for Strat, thanks for all you guys do. P.S. Sometimes the phone will ring but the answer icon doesnt show up for me to answer the call so I have to wait for it to stop then check call l;og and call them back.


----------



## gobblev (Feb 10, 2012)

I just started this too. I initially felt like I could count down the battery life after flashing, but realized that's because of all the activity from reinstalling, updating everything and the heavy use in general as you go through setups and messing with the new setup. I haven't had the other problems you mention. Which rom are you using? Try posting in that rom's thread for a better chance at some help.


----------



## alfalfa (Feb 15, 2012)

I installed Tweakstock 1.4 and the E12 Kernal that was available for the ROM, thanks for replying to my thread I will go to the ROM thread and see if anyone has simular issues. Maybe I need to put a different Kernal on, I see there was 2 that I know of for the Strat on this site. Still love the phone though, thanks again.


----------

